# nick berg video conspericy



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

I seeing on several web links on a conspericy on the nick berg beheading. Some people are claiming it is not what it seems, like the chair nick is sitting in is the exact same type of chair seen in pics of the prison abuse pics of that ugly chic sitting. Also supposed medical experts are saying that when nicks head was severed it should have gushed far more blood that what was shown claiming that he was already dead was a total fake. another one is that the men standing behind him are too heafty looking to be alqada(sp), they are generally scrawny in shape. also there are apparent cuts in the movie from the time he is talking to the time they throw him on the floor and the camera all of a sudden blurs. another one that I havnt noticed because the video i seen was too small to see clear enough but the man holding the knife is supposedly wearing a ring which is again supposedly forbiddon in islam, and on of the mans hand that is not covered is too light skined to be a muslim. there are so many other things about this that I could go on all day about this but I just wanted to hear some oppinions about this and if anybody else has seen any of these sites. I do have a link to a site that has just about all of the info on this but it contains pics of the beheading so I will only post it with permission from the moderators.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i would never want to see that vid, those sick people that love rotten.com, just plain sick, y watch people get killed, sick, sick


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

They found his headless body and buried it....


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

info


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

i havent seen the video and im not gonna see it..


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

IM sure its possible he was murdered before the beheading, but IM sure he was beheaded eventually, which is sick enough regardless of the circumstances


----------



## Sammich Bite (May 11, 2004)

put it this way.

if al qaeda did it, i believe it. they are capable of something like that.

if the cia did it, i believe it. they are capable of something like that.

but so far i dont see any hard evidence linking the cia. some remote, loose circumstantial evidence that suggests a possible foul ball.

interesting theory, one worth listening to, but so far not worht believing yet.


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

The video if you watch closely the time on the lower right corner changes in the middle then back when done doing what looks "like" what they did.







It's in military time, then back to 12 hour clock, then back to military time.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

upt1me said:


> info


 This link is to "anti-war.com" 
While normally I take news with a grain of salt... This website is not to be taken as a credible source whatsoever. This whole 'conspiracy' theory is ridiculous. Next thing you know people will be saying that 9/11 was a conspiracy.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I seen the video, I didn't 'study' the video. All I know is the guy didn't even squirm during the 'process'. It seems like he should have at least put up some kind of fight or screamed. Oh well I dunno.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i seened the video and it looks stage...you know how alot of middle east people believe that if they die for a belief they will go to heaven..well it looked like maybe this guy was in cahoots(sp?) with them..maybe???


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

thePACK said:


> i seened the video and it looks stage...you know how alot of middle east people believe that if they die for a belief they will go to heaven..well it looked like maybe this guy was in cahoots(sp?) with them..maybe???


 you never know


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That video is edited at some very opertune times. I think there is allot of hidden crap going on with this one.


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Just like 9/11, so many unanswered questions.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

I think saying they are too hefty for al queda or too light skinned for muslim is kinda dumb, ive seen very pale muslims, and saying all people from the group are the same body type is dumb.

BUT

i also beleive the video has alot of holes. First of all, the video is flaked... why would they capture the video at such a low resolution? To better hide something perhaps? Also, the fact that as soon as they throw him to the ground, the camera stops, then starts again showing allmost 12 hours later.. fishy to say the least... why wouldnt they just use a continued shot.

ok, ill admit im a bit of a sicko and have seen pretty much every execution/death/torture video out there, many times, and from the beheadings i have seen, when the people scream it sounds like they are gargling, and after the throat is cut half way through, and even after the head is off, gas and air escapes out the neck making 'fart' noises and sprayiing blood everwhere.

Im 95% sure that he, or whoevers body it was, was dead when the head was cut off.

Why was he detained by u.s forces? The Iraqi police arrested him because they thought he was a spy, then handed him over to american forces.. but why did they hold him for so long?

Another thing i find weird is how nick berg, years ago had contact with a suspect in the 9/11 attack, Zacarias Moussaoui, and let him use his computer... bergs father said they met on a bus. A jew and an arab?

Also, in all the old pictures of berg, he is clean shaven. In the video he has a beard. In the book 'Hukumul lih'ya fil Islam' it says _'Amongst the fitrat (Deen) of Islam is the cutting of the moustache and the lengthening of the beard for surely the Majoos (fire worshippers) lengthen their moustaches and cut their beards so oppose them by cutting your moustaches and lengthening your beards'._

Funny how he has grown a beard and kept his moustache shaved like a good muslim.

These things bug me.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

slylie said:


> I think saying they are too hefty for al queda or too light skinned for muslim is kinda dumb, ive seen very pale muslims, and saying all people from the group are the same body type is dumb.
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


 good work WATSON...









you bring up alot of good points..which are all very true..

lol..very crazy,huh.. when the body gasp out the last breath of air and blood shoots out...


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

i don't plan on seeing it, that is just sick imo.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

thePACK said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > I think saying they are too hefty for al queda or too light skinned for muslim is kinda dumb, ive seen very pale muslims, and saying all people from the group are the same body type is dumb.
> ...


 thanks dude.









have u seen the video of the chechen rebels cutting off the head of the russian soldier?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

anything that you see in the media, even if it is "leaked" should be taken with a grain of salt, our whole perception of the world is filtered many times by our government so that the content prods us in the right direction.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

http://www.cnn.com/2004/US/West/05/14/djs....d.ap/index.html

Radio hosts making fun of it....


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

none of that conspiercy stuff would suprise me if it was true.

as far as the ammount of blood, it looked like quite a bit, but if you have ever seen the video clip of the hocky gollie that had hus jug cut, it bled a TON in just 5 seconds. The video has very bad quality so there probibly was a lot more hapening then we saw, but who knows....


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

so what is everybody suggesting about the video? Its fishy? Do some people here thinkn its fake? Hes dead? Done by the US? About some inconsistecies of the video and al queda....i dont think they necesssarily have to follow islam law to a T. They are extremists and take that religion out of porportion


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Dude i don't know about you guys but I do hear a noise coming when they stab him in the neck. and it sure does look like a lot of blood to me too. What 'conspiracy' are you guys suggesting?


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Nice to see people thinking, finally.

Let's also take account the timing of this video. It was made/released in the climaxing midst of the TORTURE SCANDAL.

A way to draw attention somewhere else? Who benefits?


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> so what is everybody suggesting about the video? Its fishy? Do some people here thinkn its fake? Hes dead? Done by the US? About some inconsistecies of the video and al queda....i dont think they necesssarily have to follow islam law to a T. They are extremists and take that religion out of porportion


I think people are just pointing out things that just dont add up or make sense. I think "fake" might be pushing it, it seems real enough to assume its a human being with his head being severed but there just seems to be too many things wrong with the whole thing according to the information that is being told or what is known.

If this was indeed a staged event it brings the question as to why?
One might say that bush supporters did this to bring attention away from the prisoner abuse scandles. seeems like a valid conspericy theory.

If this were a case of political gain you can also say that anti-bush forces did this to appear that it is to bring attention away from the prisoner abuse scandle with the intention that it was meant to be detected as a fraud to make people blame bush for trying to get attention away from the abused prisoners.

These seem pretty thin but when you consider what people would be willing to do to change the corse of the future of the planet to there ideoligy, who knows?

After all look at the kennedy assination.

If there is anything that I personally am implying is that there is alot more to this story than what is known or being told, what ever it is is anybodies guess.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

MoeMZA said:


> Nice to see people thinking, finally.
> 
> Let's also take account the timing of this video. It was made/released in the climaxing midst of the TORTURE SCANDAL.
> 
> A way to draw attention somewhere else? Who benefits?


 Pitiful and ridiculous. You would twist anything to put a bad light on Bush.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

you would say.



> Nice to see people thinking, finally.
> 
> Let's also take account the timing of this video. It was made/released in the climaxing midst of the TORTURE SCANDAL.
> 
> A way to draw attention somewhere else? Who benefits?


I would say



> If this were a case of political gain you can also say that anti-bush forces did this to appear that it is to bring attention away from the prisoner abuse scandle with the intention that it was meant to be detected as a fraud to make people blame bush for trying to get attention away from the abused prisoners


I this were staged for any of these reasons I would consider this the most probable theory for the fact it would have been staged too poorly to not have the intention to be found out. There are just too many things wrong with the video, if someone wanted this to take attention away from the prisoner abuse photos it would have been done a little more flawless than it was. if any avarage joe can point out all of these things wrong with the video than im sure who ever made this would have known better than to have all of those flaws in it. seems intentional if you ask me.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Everything is anti-bush. God, get a gripe and stop jumping to conclusions. You say its timed too perfectly? First of all its released off an islamic website. Second, the reason it came out when it did was because it was "retaliation' for the prison abuses. DUH! when were the abuses discovered? A couple weeks ago! did you expect this video come out 6 months ago? A year ago? Stop watching x-files.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

diddye said:


> Everything is anti-bush. God, get a gripe and stop jumping to conclusions. You say its timed too perfectly? First of all its released off an islamic website. Second, the reason it came out when it did was because it was "retaliation' for the prison abuses. DUH! when were the abuses discovered? A couple weeks ago! did you expect this video come out 6 months ago? A year ago? Stop watching x-files.


 anyone can send a video somewhere.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

diddye said:


> Everything is anti-bush. God, get a gripe and stop jumping to conclusions. You say its timed too perfectly? First of all its released off an islamic website. Second, the reason it came out when it did was because it was "retaliation' for the prison abuses. DUH! when were the abuses discovered? A couple weeks ago! did you expect this video come out 6 months ago? A year ago? Stop watching x-files.


 wow.. they must have some serious time travel technology if its retaliation for the prisoner abuse pics, concidering this beheading *supposedly* happened weeks BEFORE the above mentioned pictures were released.

I suggest if u came to argue, u should read the facts first BEFORE posting.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

slylie said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > slylie said:
> ...


 maybe..don't remember..but i seened awhole sh*t load of death scene..they have no effect to me..maybe cause i worked at a mortuary picking up victim awhile back..seeing sucide victim,burnt to crisp,splatter was nothing..i also worked at a slaughter house growing up...slicing necks of goats,cow and pigs was distrubing but you just get use to it..but you never get the use to the sound of the last breath of a person or the animals gargling in its blood as you slice them..


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

slylie said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > Everything is anti-bush. God, get a gripe and stop jumping to conclusions. You say its timed too perfectly? First of all its released off an islamic website. Second, the reason it came out when it did was because it was "retaliation' for the prison abuses. DUH! when were the abuses discovered? A couple weeks ago! did you expect this video come out 6 months ago? A year ago? Stop watching x-files.
> ...


 Are you a freakin idiot? Where have you been? Get your head out of your ass. This video was NOT done months ago. THey only found his body recently and in the video it states "this is revenge for the prison abuse". And using your quote in the other thread, i too am "anti-moron". I suggest u read your facts before posting otherwise you wouldn't look as lost as you do now.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Read these facts:

http://www.cnn.com/2004/WORLD/meast/05/11/...main/index.html

"In the statement, the captors refer to the abuse of Iraqi prisoners at the hands of U.S. military personnel, saying the "picture of dishonor and the news of Satanic assault on the people of Islamic men and women" will not be tolerated."

http://www.cnn.com/2004/WORLD/meast/05/11/...y.ap/index.html

"A video posted Tuesday on an al Qaeda-linked Web site showed the beheading of Nick Berg, 26, of West Chester, Pennsylvania, whose family last heard from him April 9. It said the execution was carried out by an al Qaeda-affiliated group to avenge the abuse of Iraqi prisoners by American soldiers."

So you read these facts and tell me which part of Mars you're getting your info from.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

diddye said:


> Read these facts:
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2004/WORLD/meast/05/11/...main/index.html
> 
> ...





> Berg was last seen alive on 10 April, when his father Michael Berg believes he was killed - two weeks before the Abu Ghraib prisoner abuse scandal broke in the world's media.


http://english.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/4FF...079E91F2784.htm


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

slylie said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > Read these facts:
> ...


 Your link doesn't give us anything to back up what is being said...

"Even at first glance, internet bloggers were asking..."

A news source quoting 'internet bloggers' can hardly be considered fact

"Other net surfers point to the unlikely timing of the executioner's dubbed announcement "

Again, it cites 'other net surfers'

"when his father Michael Berg believes he was killed "

Because I'm sure his dad knows 10x more about his sons death than the people who recovered his body

"Some discussions focus on the timing of the video's release"

Some discussions? Some discussions? This is not a source!!
Please...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > diddye said:
> ...


 And most importantly, the figures in the video state its revenge for the prison abuse. Which would make more sense? 1. Killing berg before the scandal is blown open? or 2. When the world is outraged and wants to take revenge? They found his body in early may. Would the terrorists/killers save his body for a month(while its decomposing) and then choose to discard it w/ no apparent motive a month later? Ever smell month old meat?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

slylie said:


> http://english.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/4FF...079E91F2784.htm


 I hardly consider Al-Jazeera a unbiased news source


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Xenon said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > http://english.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/4FF...079E91F2784.htm
> ...


 Well if you read aljazeera and CNN completely then take the two and find a middle point you probably then get some unbiased news. So it has its purpose.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Read my last post. Even if Al-Jazeera is a COMPLETELY reliable source in itself... they DID NOT SAY ANYTHING in that article to back up that it was a conspiracy!! It quoted "internet bloggers" and floated theories!

All this 'conspiracy theory' sh*t is ridiculous.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

1. Al-Jazeera is and has been the most biasly based Arab news outlets. When the news here in the US reported the slaughter of Mr. Berg, Al-Jazeera's front page was about how Saddam is being treated harshly.









Al-Jazeera will report the death of civilian (non-combatant) Iraqie's, yet fail to metion the murders of American Aid-workers helping rebuild a water purification plant the same day.

Al-Jazeera is bias period, else their own lifes would be in jeoperdy.

2. I have seen the video on the net called "Unknown Soldier" that I beleave Stylie is reffering too. You don't scream when your throat is just, you gargle and weeze through your neck. Sounds like a pig with its neck cut.

Regaurdless of the conspiracy or not, the Pentigon says is real.....it is. They have seen more than any of us, so I trust their information. When it comes to this video.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

chiefkyle said:


> 1. Al-Jazeera is and has been the most biasly based Arab news outlets. When the news here in the US reported the slaughter of Mr. Berg, Al-Jazeera's front page was about how Saddam is being treated harshly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 When there is some kinda of act where the US is at fault, they take responsibilty for their actions admit they were wrong (ie abuses in iraq). They are the most trustworthy source of news b/c they are able to admit wrongs. For WMD, they said it was misinformation(at least to this point). If they said the video is real, i'd believe them.


----------



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

I don't know whether there was anything "fixed" about this vid, but I won't say that it's not a possibility.

And that is not in any way attacking Bush. I'd say the same if Clinton, Reagan, or JFK.

IMO, if you don't think that our gov't. isn't capable of, and hasn't done in the past, underhanded things, you're a silly goose









All media is bias in one way or another. We NEVER know the FULL story on any events that have worldly impact. I think it's often better that way, though.

There's no doubt in my mind though, that every bit of "news" we see has already (to some extent) been run through a REAL BIG wet/dry of people more important than we are, before we ever lay eyes on it.

J


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Down said:


> I don't know whether there was anything "fixed" about this vid, but I won't say that it's not a possibility.
> 
> And that is not in any way attacking Bush. I'd say the same if Clinton, Reagan, or JFK.
> 
> ...


Haha, a real big wet/dry







Only us fish people would understand


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

yes yes, great analogy....


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

heard on a radio news station thet there were 4 people arrested who were in the video behind nick berg, not alot of info on who they are but they are muslim. arab countries are saying that the people in the video are not arab but are americans dresses as arabs. cant find any info on any news sites yet though. also for anybody who knows or listens to the quin in the morning radio show he was saying today on how hes starting to thing that the video might be a fake.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Fake or not, it served its purpose.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

rbp75 said:


> heard on a radio news station thet there were 4 people arrested who were in the video behind nick berg, not alot of info on who they are but they are muslim. arab countries are saying that the people in the video are not arab but are americans dresses as arabs. cant find any info on any news sites yet though. also for anybody who knows or listens to the quin in the morning radio show he was saying today on how hes starting to thing that the video might be a fake.


 I heard something about the arrests on talk radio today too...dont know too much. So they are arabs at least? As for a fake, do they mean they think it was staged or was that just an accusation?


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> I heard something about the arrests on talk radio today too...dont know too much. So they are arabs at least? As for a fake, do they mean they think it was staged or was that just an accusation?


from what I heard on the radio which didnt give much info just said the arabs believe that the 5 men were americans. also there was a small articlr in the newspaper today that said that 4 people were arested who were men in the video but no info is givin about who they are, and when some american military officer, (I forget what rank but it was a high one) was questioned about it he said he doesnt even know about the arrests.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

rbp75 said:


> > I heard something about the arrests on talk radio today too...dont know too much. So they are arabs at least? As for a fake, do they mean they think it was staged or was that just an accusation?
> 
> 
> from what I heard on the radio which didnt give much info just said the arabs believe that the 5 men were americans. also there was a small articlr in the newspaper today that said that 4 people were arested who were men in the video but no info is givin about who they are, and when some american military officer, (I forget what rank but it was a high one) was questioned about it he said he doesnt even know about the arrests.


 Um ok....i dont see any articles about this anywhere. And if it were westerners, we all know al jezerra would be all over it if they could defame america. Its not there so i guess there isn't much info.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

this is the best i could find so far.

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/commo...255E401,00.html


----------

